# Tplo surgery vs rehab/conservative management of cruciate rupture



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

*My Eddie is almost 9 and has ruptured (or torn?) his cruciate ligament. He is not a show dog, but a family pet and beloved family member - child. I visited two superb orthopedic surgeons who both recommended TPLO surgery. Also spoke at length to the owner/vet (who is also a certified animal acupuncturist and a certified rehab therapist) of a well regarded animal rehab center. She told me that the leg will not be 100% whether rehab or surgery - and that she has worked with 1000+ dogs with cruciate tears, and has been able to bring them back almost to normal with various rehab modalities.

History: Eddie had major surgery several years ago when he inhaled a foxtail that formed an abscess and lodged between his lungs. The surgeon was brilliant and saved his life -- but he had terrible complications with a MRSA staph infection afterwards, which took a year to resolve -- only after the chest wires from his surgery (median sternotomy) were removed. I would do almost anything to avoid another surgery for him -- the thought of another surgery that places metal in his body keeps me up at night - not to mention the small chance of osteosarcoma at the bone fracture site.

Does anyone have any experience with rehab vs. surgery for an ACL rupture? My thought is that after 12-16 weeks of rehab, the surgery option is always there if I need it...however, I don't want to cause him crippling arthritis in the meantime. I am told that arthritis will set in either way -- whether the choice is surgery or rehab.

Would love to hear other opinions on this.*


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Golden had TPLO last October and he did great and recovered nicely. In my opinion and from what I heard, read and know, a torn cruciate ligament cannot be repaired with rehab alone. Surgery IS the only option. About arthritis, the longer you wait with surgery, the more the muscles in that leg atrophy and the more likely of getting arthritis in that joint.
I never gave it a second thought that there is a metal plate and screws in my dog's leg. Humans have such procedures done all the time without any problems. Never heard about chances of osteosarcoma being increased with metal plates. To me it is just "hear say".
My advise, if you want your dog to be able to run and play and be pain free, PLEASE listen to the orthopedic surgeons and have the surgery done.
.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for your quick response on this...I going to take Eddie to my GP vet today and talk with him about it again. This is such a huge decision...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If the ligament is torn fully it can't be repaired with rehab/time. If it is just partially torn you might be able to reapir it with rehab.

Robbie tore his ligament, we went the route of replacing the ligament with durable suture line. 3 months later the suture line came loose (more due to the wrong vet doing the surgery than that particular repair method being bad), and he was on three legs again. We had to go TPLO for the the second surgery, after recovery he has been rock solid on that leg, no limp, no weakness. The only thing that I have noticed is the very slightest difference in extension when he trots, but walking and full out running there is no difference in the legs, and he has no complications. TPLO was 6 years ago.

fyi - following the activity restrictions and PT instructions after TPLO surgery is absolutely critical to a full recovery. The leg is healing just like a bone break, so follwing after care instructions is crucial.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have heard of success with both methods. In fact there was just someone on another list I am on who successfully used the more conservative method. I think the outcome can depend upon the age and size of the dogs, as well as the injury itself. Can you talk to owners of dogs who have had the surgery, and owners of those who chose the more conservative route? It might help you make your decision.

And you are right that surgery will always be there-have the surgeons given their opinions on what additional damage if any would be done by waiting?


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

I have just finished reading this article -- and will talk with my GP vet today about options and consequences of each method. The owner of the rehab facility is also a DVM and she has an east-west therapy approach. Alternatives to Canine Surgeries - Whole Dog Journal Article

I desperately want to do the right thing -- Eddie still has many good years ahead of him. Will have to make a decision this week for sure..
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_2/features/Canine-Ligament-Injury-Options_16198-1.html


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

* In fact there was just someone on another list I am on who successfully used the more conservative method.*

Tahnee GR - can you give me the contact for the person on another list who used the conservative method? Much appreciate..Sheila


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Cruciates partial or complete can not be healed with conservative therapy or rehab. It is IMPOSSIBLE to keep the dog/leg completely immobile for the weeks it would take. Dogs need to go to the bathroom with their legs. With every bend the knee makes it continues tearing. I am going through this right now with my husbands labrador. She is not 3. She has a partial tear. The vet said let her be a dog, if she completely ruptures it between now and surgery the repair is the same. 

A vet friend rested her dog for 12 weeks, the slowly rehabbed back into work only to have the cruciate tear again and have to do surgery. It won't hold. 

Now that being said. TPLO is not the only option for surgery. Just the most expensive. If you dog is a pet, you could probably do a traditional repair for about 1/3 the cost. It is not recommended for large active dogs, but for an older dog who doesn't go mach speeds everywhere, it would most likely be fine. I was only informed about a TPLO when Maxine tore her first knee. By the second (oh and usually if one goes the other does too just be prepared) I knew about options. We thought about the traditional but because she had 1 TPLO we chose to go forward with another. She never limped again through the rest of her life, after rehab. She ran, jumped, played, swam a happy life. She was 100% in my book. A friend had a mixed breed (dane, lab, boxer) who she did the traditional on, she lived to be 15 1/2 years and never limped again. 

Do some more research. Quinn's TPLO is scheduled for 10/11. Because she is a HIGH drive dog and does agility and field we are going with this procedure. Our surgeon says she will come back 100% and be able to play again...until her next knee goes and she says it will go.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Maxes Mom --I have also been told by DVMs and the two vet surgeons I've seen that surgery is necessary. I am continuing to do the research and hoping against hope that we can be successful without it - that the rehab side will outbalance the surgery side of the ledger. Have not made final decision, however -- but am very anxious - especially because of Eddie's history with MRSA staph and metal in his body.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to welcome you on the forum. I am sorry for you Eddie, sending positive vibes and best wishes in making your decision.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, buddy's Mom Forever -- and I thank everyone who took the time to respond to the question I raised vis a vis TPLO surgery vs. rehab. After agonizing for days about this and reading all the responses here as well as researching the net thoroughly -- I have decided to put Eddie through an 8-10 week rehab program first to see if that provides relief - and allows Eddie to run and play without pain. The owner of the California Animal Rehabilitation Center, Dr. Waldman, feels that with Eddie's history, rehab is the more prudent way to go -- and that rehab will provide positive results. I can always go the surgery route if, in the end, it is necessary. But thank you all so much for your time and your advice...Sheila


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I know you are very anxious. I hope you will make the best decision. You love Eddie so much.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you -- I will keep everyone posted on the status of the rehab treatment -- I am hoping that with that and diet, he will regain almost full (if not full) use of his leg. Surgery has been terribly traumatic in the past -- if something could go wrong, it did -- and for me, it is a very last resort. We have the first evaluation on Monday -- so will be back in a couple of weeks to report progress.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It sounds like you have a good place for this treatment. Sending prayers and best wishes. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

sheilajgw said:


> * In fact there was just someone on another list I am on who successfully used the more conservative method.*
> 
> Tahnee GR - can you give me the contact for the person on another list who used the conservative method? Much appreciate..Sheila


I just sent you a PM with the email of someone who is (successfully so far) managing this conservatively, due to health issues her dog has. Her husband is a canine rehab therapist.

She also suggested joining this Yahoo group:

conservative management of acl

Some members have been very successful, with one dog even returning to dock diving and agility.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Tahnee GR -- thanks so much -- I have been very anxious about this -- as the surgeons say (as do some of the very experienced forum members) that surgery is really the only way. Will take a look at your PM and the Yahoo group --Sheila


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Buddy's Mom Forever: Thank you! I pray every day too, that I'm doing the right thing..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in how Eddie is doing in his rehabilitation program. I hope results are good and he is doing better.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

He is doing ok--and much better than when he started. I've had him on a special home cooked diet and he has lost about 12 pounds, so there is much less weight on his legs (he needed the weight loss! -- has gone from 100 pounds to about 88). He is off painkillers altogether, and the muscle mass is much better in his leg. He has no limp when he walks -- but not completely stable when he tries to trot or run. The doctor said he will never be 100%. He is still getting laser, acupuncture and passive exercise. I'm icing his leg every day and watching him closely when he's out in the yard -- most of the time on a leash. He has 6 more sessions to go. Just waiting for the scar tissue to stabilize his leg enough to run without pain.

Thank you so much for asking. As I see it, he's not out of the woods yet -- but I'm glad I didn't choose surgery. Too many risks for me..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

With surgery, he would be 100 percent by now, just saying........

I am not trying to be mean, I am just going by my experience with my Golden having TPLO a year ago and he is doing so great on that leg, did great by week 8. He was 8 years old at the time.

I do wish your furbaby all the luck in the world and that he can run freely without complications soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eddie*



sheilajgw said:


> He is doing ok--and much better than when he started. I've had him on a special home cooked diet and he has lost about 12 pounds, so there is much less weight on his legs (he needed the weight loss! -- has gone from 100 pounds to about 88). He is off painkillers altogether, and the muscle mass is much better in his leg. He has no limp when he walks -- but not completely stable when he tries to trot or run. The doctor said he will never be 100%. He is still getting laser, acupuncture and passive exercise. I'm icing his leg every day and watching him closely when he's out in the yard -- most of the time on a leash. He has 6 more sessions to go. Just waiting for the scar tissue to stabilize his leg enough to run without pain.
> 
> Thank you so much for asking. As I see it, he's not out of the woods yet -- but I'm glad I didn't choose surgery. Too many risks for me..


Glad to hear that Eddie is doing better. My Golden Girl, Smooch, had TPLO surgery at the age of 10 and recovered very nicely and easily. Unfortunately, we had to put her to sleep 2 months before she was 12, due to cancer.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

oh -- I'm so sorry about Smooch. I see her photos on your page..at least she is at peace now..


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Was her cancer at all related to the TPLO surgery?


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Surgery is still an option if it looks like its the only way...will wait to see how he's doing in a couple more weeks. Really worried about the incidence of osteosarcoma at the fracture site. Plus the last time he had metal inserted it was a nightmare -- he developed a MRSA staph infection and the metal had to be removed. Took months to get rid of it.. Not saying that surgery is out of the question --but I want to exhaust all other options first.

Thanks so much for your comments on this. I read everything, and weight very carefully...Will keep you posted over the next few weeks..


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Surgery is still an option if it looks like its the only way...will wait to see how he's doing in a couple more weeks. Really worried about the incidence of osteosarcoma at the fracture site. Plus the last time he had metal inserted it was a nightmare -- he developed a MRSA staph infection and the metal had to be removed. Took months to get rid of it.. Not saying that surgery is out of the question --but I want to exhaust all other options first.

Thanks so much for your comments. I read everything, and weigh very carefully...Will keep you posted over the next few weeks..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad he is doing ok. You are doing what is the best for him taking into account his previous issues. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

UPDATE ON EDDIE AND HIS TORN CRUCIATE: So it turns out that about 10 weeks into the conservative management I stopped being so vigilant in keeping him quiet -- and one afternoon he tore his cruciate clean through (before, it was a 2+ rupture). This time he could hardly walk and when he did, it looked terribly painful and slow -- hobbling. 

So I decided to bite the bullet and have the TPLO surgery done. I was a nervous wreck -- reading all the horror stories on the internet with possibility for infection or worse. But I felt that this time, we had no choice. 

He is now 5 days post op, and the jury is still out. On heavy pain meds, but toe touches and sometimes bears weight on potty breaks. Either I or my husband are with him 24/7 -- we never leave him alone. He gets his sutures removed in 9 days -- so will know more at that point. 

I want to thank everyone for their support and advice in the months leading up to this. It is going to be a long road --but if he will be able to run and play again, it will have been worth it..


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

I would do a tight rope procedure on a 9 y o dog


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, I really hoped it was going to be great way to go. Sending healing vibes and prayers, please keep us posted.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

He will be able to play and run again. TPLO's have a very good rate of success and the recovery period tends to be shorter than with some other surgeries (we did the extracapsular suture procedure with Spip the Lab three years ago and the recovery was very long but fruitful). If he is toe-touching, it is a good thing. 

I know you have probably been given a complete protocol to follow by your surgeon but the most important thing in the early days is the no slipping, no running, no jumping, no strain of any kind. Slow and steady will do the trick; he will think he can do more than he should very shortly and that's when you will have to stay vigilant.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sheilajgw said:


> UPDATE ON EDDIE AND HIS TORN CRUCIATE: So it turns out that about 10 weeks into the conservative management I stopped being so vigilant in keeping him quiet -- and one afternoon he tore his cruciate clean through (before, it was a 2+ rupture). This time he could hardly walk and when he did, it looked terribly painful and slow -- hobbling.
> 
> So I decided to bite the bullet and have the TPLO surgery done. I was a nervous wreck -- reading all the horror stories on the internet with possibility for infection or worse. But I felt that this time, we had no choice.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry it didn't work! But toe touching and putting some weight on is great! He will heal with time and get to be an active dog again.


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

My Honey is scheduled first thing tomorrow morning for her TPLO. I am so nervous as well. But hearing all of you talk about how the quality of life for your dogs is 100% makes it worth it!
Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

thank you...I hope so.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

I talked about a tightrope procedure with the surgeon -- he felt that a TPLO on a dog of Eddie's weight and size would be the best hope for full recovery. He does a lot (hundreds) of TTAs and TPLOs -- is considered one of the best surgical hospitals in West L.A. I agonized so much over this, for weeks in advance -in the end I felt I just had to put my faith in the surgeon -- who has an outstanding reputation here. 

We're now on Day 6 and the leg looks to me like it is healing well -- bruising and swelling almost completely gone -- but he still holds his leg high when rising from a lying down position -- and bears some (looks like painful) weight when walking baby steps. Significant head bobbing when he walks -- and I take very small steps with him.

Just hoping it will improve next week.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Shannon -- good luck. Will be thinking of you. Please let us know your progress -- look forward to comparing notes...Sheila


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Today's the day. Honey goes in in 45 minutes. I'm super nervous:-( My husband says he'll hopes our kids will never have to have surgery, he'd hate to see me then... I agree! 
I'll keep you all posted. 
Sheila, thanks for posting your experiences. It helps. 
Pray & wish her luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

ShannonL wishing your Honey all the best today, will keep her in my prayers. Please let us know how she is doing. Hugs.


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Whew! It's done. Spike to the doc, her surgery was delayed a bit for an emergency, but when all was done, it went perfectly. I get to take her home tomorrow morning & then the real worrying begins. 
Until then, here's a pick of my love...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

This was at the beginning of last summer. We live in Phoenix, so we clip her shorter for the heat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for all the good vibes by the way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad all went well. Your Honey is beautiful, sending healing vibes and best wishes for full and speedy recovery. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honey*

So glad it went well for Honey. Block the stairs, your furniture, etc., so she can't jump up on it. Also, disconnect your door bell, so she doesn't run to the door when someone comes to your home. I got all these pointers from the vet and people on here when my 10 year old Golden Ret., Smooch, had her surgery years ago and they were invaluable!! WE would also keep Smooch confined to a tiny room or the crate, if we were out, so she couldn't walk or jump!


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for all of the support 
She comes home this morning, thank you also for all the advise, I'll need it! Now just to get her in the car...

Thankfully she's already crate/kennel trained because she has separation anxiety, so she's kenneled when we leave the house. So I'm sure she'll do good at staying still. 

I'll let you all know at the end of the day how things are going. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

She's home!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Please let us know how the recovery is going. I had a small scare yesterday when the rehab vet looked at the scar - said it didn't look quite normal and should be watched carefully. This is 7 days post op and the rehab team made a home visit. (This is a wonderful rehab vet team: CARE Animal Rehab in Santa Monica). Eddie has a seroma on his knee (fluid pocket which will hopefully absorb back into his system) and the incision around the curve of the knee looked slightly red and swollen instead of flat and clean like the top of the incision. 

Shannon -- one thing I can tell you just from my experience: it is crucial to keep the collar on every minute that you are not watching Honey -- and when she is lying on her side with the incision exposed. Eddie hates the collar so much (I bought a Comfy Cone) --and it breaks my heart to put it on him -- but far better than an infection if he licks the incision when I'm not watching.

I am comforted by the fact that most everyone in this forum has had good experiences with the TPLO and after recovery, life pretty much can continue as normal. 

Healing thoughts to you and Honey. Look forward to hearing about your experience..


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

oh -- just saw your photos and see that Honey is in a crate with a bandage on her leg. So my comments about the collar don't apply. I have never crated Eddie and just have him tethered to my arm in my office.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shannon*

SHANNON

If she can get to the incision at all, she must have the e-collar on, otherwise it can get infected.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a relatively painless e-collar that is not so humiliating for the dogs to wear?


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

He's cute
She's doing ok in the crate. We only put her in it when we're gone because she has anxiety issues & has gotten worse as she's gotten older. 
She has been pretty much sleeping today though.
I like his collar too. Her's is just the plastic one from the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

sheilajgw said:


> Can anyone recommend a relatively painless e-collar that is not so humiliating for the dogs to wear?


Our rehab loaned us an inflatable e collar. It seemed a bit more comfortable and was def easier to manage. However, one morning we woke to find Phoebe had managed to slip out of it. Fortunately, she did not bother the incision. After that we used the plastic cone at night or when we couldn't watch her. Glad it was a loaner, would not purchase.
Best of luck.
Dale


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been using the Comfy Cone -- it needs to be secured correctly or Eddie can push it off as well. I tried the "clown" like collar made by Jergensens -- and he couldn't stand it -- wouldn't sit down or even move with it on..I think there is no good option for this -- just counting the days until we can file it away..


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Did good our first night home, minimal whining, just when she needed to potty. I hated hearing her whine yesterday though. She's also not eating her normal amount of food yet, but I'm guessing that has to do with the pain & meds. I know when I'm in pain, I'm not as hungry. 
She's leaving her bandage alone thankfully, but she gets it off tomorrow & the cone gets put on:-(
Thanks for all the good ideas!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheila and Shannon*

Sheila and Shannon

Please keep us all posted! Follow the vets instructions to the letter!


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Moved Honey's big bed out to living rm so she can lay down while I read... She laid down for like 2 min, got up & pulled me to her kennel & laid right down. 
Good girl, now I won't feel as bad leaving her cooped up in there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweetheart*

What a sweetheart! Sweet honey-your Mom will take care of you!


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

End of day 2 of her being home. She's been such a good girl! I'm really proud of her. 
Bandages come off tomorrow morning & so therefore, the cone goes on! I know she'll look funny & feel nuts, but I'd rather she not get an infection ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad sweet Honey is doing well. Too busy to post but I follow the updates regularly and I am praying for Eddie and Honey. Hugs.


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Honey had her bandage removed today!








Dr said everything looks great! She has a bit of swelling on the ankle & inner thigh, but it's normal. She'll get her staples out in 1&1/2 weeks & then we can start rehab. Until then she's only allowed out to potty, drink & eat. But once she's done w/ any of those she goes back to her kennel on her own. It's her safety zone


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

My Princess ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Shannon -- Honey looks great! Hope you're on your way to an easy healing over the next couple of months!


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi all- I have a couple of concerns I need your input on...

Woke up this morning & took Honey out to potty. Her ankle, right above her hock was swelled up on a ball.
Also, she hasn't pooped since the day of her surgery (Monday) and she's only eating about 1/2 of her normal amount of food. 
The vet said he's not worried, but man-- I am...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Shannon, from my limited experience (12 days out with the TPLO) - the swelling is very common -- Eddie had a large seroma on his knee which had to be drained -- it is essentially a pocket of fluid that develops sometimes during the healing process. The doctor said is it not dangerous but may be more uncomfortable than anything else.

The doctor also said that sometimes it takes several days after the surgery to have a bowel movement -- the opiates -- Tramadol and the meds given during surgery clog things up a bit. He also said that unlike in humans, there are no ill effects if dogs go several days without a bowel movement. But he said that if you put 1 tablespoon of olive oil in each meal, that should help move things forward -- and in our case, it did, almost immediately!

As for Honey's appetite -- wait a few more days -- if the anesthesia has worked its way through her system and she is not in pain, her appetite should return -- but others have cautioned me -- better to have half an appetite while she is recuperating -- she will be inactive for weeks -- and you don't want to put on weight without muscle...

So, hope that helps -- but in the end, you should talk with your surgeon if you still have concerns. Also - you are the best judge of whether Honey is in pain -- maybe her pain meds need to be increased..

Let me know how it goes...Sheila


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Sheila! All & any info I can get helps!
One week & a day since surgery & she's doing great!
I think she's going stir crazy because she gets up about 2-3 times at night to go out and all she wants to do is wonder around outside & get some lovins from Mom & Dad?
Can't wait for next Monday to get her staples out & can walk her! I'm sure she'd be much happier?
Thanks for all the support too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShannonL (Feb 3, 2013)

Honey got her staples out Monday & cone came off yesterday!!! Still on the leash for a bit, but much happier doggie & Mommy 








Thanks everyone for the support. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

She's beautiful! And she does look happy. Hope you have an easy recovery! We've got two weeks to our 6 week X-ray. Crossing our fingers that we get a good report!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet Honey is looking great, hope Eddie is doing well too.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

We are almost 7 weeks post op now -- and Eddie is on his way to full recovery (knock wood). The vet says his bone has healed -- but is just about half way through the recovery/healing. Still needs to be careful for the next few weeks -- but can run around the back yard and have freedom in the house. We're up to 30 minute walks -- and he seems to be doing fine -- but the leg is a little shaky sometimes, which worries me. But thanks so much for asking about him...I can't wait until he is fully recovered -- running and playing like the old days..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy for Eddie and you, few more weeks and he can have fun playing again.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Fairly urgent question for Moms of female goldens who have had TPLO surgery: My Maddie just had this surgery -- is now Day 2 at home. The hospital told me that she had urinated at 10:30 yesterday morning -- it is now 24 hours later, and she is very reluctant to walk -- has not urinated or had a bowel movement. The bowel movement I am less worried about -- but it is difficult to get her to walk, even with a sling -- she can't put any weight on her leg right now. I am worried that she can't get into position to urinate because it is too painful. She seems to be holding it in -- but eating and drinking without signs of discomfort.

This is my second experience with TPLO -- my male golden had this surgery 6 months ago and was urinating immediately and toe touching almost immediately.

I spoke with the surgeon this morning -- he is supremely qualified (triple boarded) and has done hundreds of very successful TPLOs, including on my Eddie. He said that with female dogs, they can't hold it in if it gets to the point where they have to go -- they will urinate when they have to go.

Has anyone else had experience with this? I tend to worry....Thanks for any response. --Sheila


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sheila, I am so sorry that your Maddie had to have surgery this time. Hope she is feeling better and was able to pee by now.


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks so much -- it seems like all the internal plumbing problems are resolved for now --Day 5 and she is feeling much better -- but we still have a long way to go. Thanks so much for your note..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Hope your girl is on the great road of full and speedy recovery.


----------

